# usb stick bootfaehig machen

## pieter_parker

bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

zusammengefasst :

```
emerge -av sys-fs/dosfstools

mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sde1

emerge -av '>sys-boot/syslinux-3'

dd if=/usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sde

mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 install-x86-minimal-20100126.iso /mnt/cdrom/

mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb

cp -r /mnt/cdrom/* /mnt/usb

mv /mnt/usb/isolinux/* /mnt/usb

mv /mnt/usb/isolinux.cfg /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg

rm -rf /mnt/usb/isolinux*

umount /mnt/cdrom

sed -i -e "s:cdroot:cdroot slowusb:" -e "s:kernel memtest86:kernel memtest:" /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg

umount /mnt/usb

syslinux /dev/sde1
```

wenn ich vom stick booten will kommt bei einem pc "boot error" und er bleibt stehen

und ein anderer bootet erst garnicht vom stick und nimmt gleich das naechste bootbare laufwerk

mir ist auf gefallen im howto steht

```
dd if=/usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdc

0+1 records in

0+1 records out

304 bytes (304 B) copied, 0.0162317 s, 18.7 kB/s
```

bei mir steht

```
dd if=/usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sde

0+1 Datensätze ein

0+1 Datensätze aus

404 Bytes (404 B) kopiert, 0,136264 s, 3,0 kB/s
```

warum sind es bei mir 100 byte mehr ?

weiter habe ich http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ausprobiert, laeuft erfolgreich durch und sagt alles oke, jedoch das gleiche : "boot error"

:edit1

hab den stick mit dd nochmal voll mit 0en schreiben lassen

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde

dd: Schreiben in »/dev/sde«: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar

1952769+0 Datensätze ein

1952768+0 Datensätze aus

999817216 Bytes (1,0 GB) kopiert, 548,922 s, 1,8 MB/s
```

:edit2

hab die ganze prozedur wie oben aufgefuehrt erneut gemacht

nun booten die computer garnicht vom stick, auch keine fehlermeldung

hab mit fdisk auf den stick geschaut

```
fdisk /dev/sde

Das Gerät enthält weder eine gültige DOS-Partitionstabelle,

noch einen »Sun«, »SGI« oder »OSF disklabel«

Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x11ce2986.

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.

Warnung: Schreiben wird ungültiges Flag 0x0000 in Part.-tabelle 4 korrigieren

Befehl (m für Hilfe): w

Die Partitionstabelle wurde verändert!

Rufe ioctl() um Partitionstabelle neu einzulesen.

Synchronisiere Platten.
```

nun ist aber garkeine partition mehr auf dem stick

:edit3

da ich in der mittagspause an einen windows pc musste, hab ich das gleich sinvoll genutzt

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-gentoo-10-1-live-dvd-on-usb-from-windows/

anstat der livecd hab ich die minimalcd angegeben und es hat prima geklappt

verstehe nicht warum es nicht nach dem how funktioniert

was ist da falsch bei ?Last edited by pieter_parker on Wed Feb 17, 2010 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Nicht jeder Stick mag booten, wir haben zum Beispiel verschiedene von Kingston nicht zum booten bekommen.

Deine mbr.bin ist in der aktuellen Version einfach größer, aber solange <=512 ist alles gut.

Py

[EDIT] Die betroffenden Sticks booteten übrigens in qemu/kvm einwandfrei.[/EDIT]

----------

## pieter_parker

der stick ist in ordnung, siehe edit3

----------

## SvenFischer

unetbootin lief bei mir nur unter Windows fehlerfrei, mit Linux erstellte Stcik wollten auch nicht booten.

----------

## skydoom

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> unetbootin lief bei mir nur unter Windows fehlerfrei, mit Linux erstellte Stcik wollten auch nicht booten.

 

Bei mir is es genau andersrum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

wie hast du es denn unter linux gemacht skydoom ?

----------

## toralf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> unetbootin lief bei mir nur unter Windows fehlerfrei, mit Linux erstellte Stcik wollten auch nicht booten.

 Ich hab's aufgegeben, mit unetbootin sticks zu erstellen - hat in keinem einzigen Fall funktioniert.

----------

## skydoom

ganz einfach unetbootin emerged, gestartet, meine wunsch iso gegebn, achja, vorher den stick mit vfat formatiert. Lief ohne Probleme.

----------

## toralf

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> meine wunsch iso gegebn

 Auch wenn das hier in diesem Forum ketzerisch klingen mag -welche hast Du denn genommen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., also ich hab mit unetbootin bisher eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht (unter Gentoo!)

es gab da aber wohl einige Versionen die nicht fehlerfrei funkten, in so einem Fall einfach mal eine andere testen...

----------

## pieter_parker

wie macht man einen usb stick ohne ein gui programm bootfaehig ?

----------

## skydoom

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *skydoom wrote:*   meine wunsch iso gegebn Auch wenn das hier in diesem Forum ketzerisch klingen mag -welche hast Du denn genommen ?

 

gentoo

ubuntu

suse open sowie enterprise

dsl

knoppix

Die hatte ich bisher  :Wink:  Natürlich am liebsten Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Anmerkung:

Ich hab bei mir festgestellt das ich mit meinem x86_64 System KEINEN USB-Stick erstellen kann der Bootet, auf einem 32-Bit-Linux ist das kein Problem. Ich vermute einfach das es eine 64-Bit Version von Syslinux gibt mit einer entsprechenden mbr.bin?

Ansonsten musst halt vorher darauf achten das der Stick richtig Partitioniert, mit Bootflag versehen und Formatiert wird. Erst heute hab ich das Howto nochmal verwendet und damit ein aktuelles Kubuntu zum Booten gebracht. Auch ist mir noch kein USB-Stick begegnet von dem das nicht funktionierte. Aber ich hatte auch erst.. acht verschiedene, und die gehen einfach nicht kaputt/voll :)

```
dd if=/usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sde

0+1 Datensätze ein

0+1 Datensätze aus

404 Bytes (404 B) kopiert, 0,136264 s, 3,0 kB/s
```

Diese 100 Bytes mehr hatte ich auch und ja es hat trotzdem funktioniert. Ich vermute es liegt einfach daran das dieses Howto noch eine ältere Syslinux Version benutzte.

unetbootin ist schon toll, aber ich bin immer Skeptisch wenn Programme auf den Root bestehen. Da mach ich das lieber von Hand. Nach diesem Howto hab ich auch schon ubuntu, Knoppix, Gentoo, Moblin, Puppy-Linux und dsl erfolgreich verwendet.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## pieter_parker

hab jetzt einen bootbaren stick, aber wie gesagt leider ueber windows erstellt

ich will nicht immer windows benutzen muessen wenn ich bootbare usb sticks erstellen moechte

wie mache ich es denn mit dem aktuellen syslinux ? gibt es ein aktuelles howto ?

----------

## toralf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> gibt es ein aktuelles howto ?

 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml ?

----------

